

Obsession Times Voice - DanielRibeiro
http://daringfireball.net/2009/03/obsession_times_voice/

======
Umalu
I love this Walt Disney quote from the post: "We don’t make movies to make
money, we make money to make more movies." That is exactly what separates
great content providers (the top 1%) from hacks (the other 99%). HN commenters
often dismiss John Gruber as the uber-reflexive Apple fanboy he is, but posts
like this suggest there are deeper waters.

~~~
jpitz
There are deeper waters, but I tired of wading through the muck. Anything of
his ( like this ) that is interesting enough to me to read, usually comes to
me through here anyway. Except when he posts about the Rat Pack. Or
baseball.....darn it.

------
jessedhillon
IMO this is the best quote from the article, and pretty much gets to the heart
of it:

The entire quote-unquote “pro blogging” industry ... is predicated on the
notion that blogging is a meaningful verb. It is not. The verb is writing. The
format and medium are new, but the craft is ancient.

\---

In other words, as I read it: create content which is meaningful to you and
engages your passions, then publish it.

------
mcav
(2009). Best talk I've ever heard.

